

Just Jump: Start using Clouds and CDNs - wave
http://www.rockstarapps.com/wordpress/?p=138

======
CalmQuiet
I appreciate the "noob's intro" to dabbling in Cloud hosting. Makes it worth a
try.

I've appreciated even more the HN discussions about need for _backup_ of cloud
hosting in the light of outages during last year. Viva la paranoia! As my
buddies say, "In God we trust. For hosting we backup independently."

------
bbuffone
Using a CDN like CloudFront and optimizing front-end performance is something
that would be useful for all companies that are about to launch and add the
"Ask NH: Rate my startup ...." post. . I see lots of sites go "live" that can
do some simple things that take only minutes and make a big difference.

